# Science, Biology, Chemisty, etc. Section



## Wolfganggrows (Dec 23, 2010)

We have a batch of "educated" and more than just growers that like to learn, talk, and share about how it all works and how everything works.

Learn why you bud droops, learn why your plant turns purple, these are all things that people want to know. Yeah, there's simple answers but some people want to learn the logistics, down to the atom.

I'd love if you could make a section for general sciences. 

Love you guys!


----------



## brandon. (Jan 2, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/


----------



## Wolfganggrows (Jan 5, 2011)

No, this is advanced growing techniques. I'm talking general science and growers could get to the molecular level if they want to.


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 5, 2011)

I guess who would discuss marijuana on a molecular level and what advantage would it be to the forums?


----------



## brandon. (Jan 7, 2011)

The sad truth is that even though there are people interested in the science behind our lovely cannabis plant (myself included), I don't think there are enough of us to warrant a new subforum. Subforums that have little traffic, barely any threads, and even less replies are bad for communities. Your best bet is to post in the aforementioned section. Yes, it's titled Advanced Growing Techniques, but I'd say that includes the science behind the plant.

That is of course my opinion.


----------



## Egzoset (Jan 8, 2011)

As a 1st post i would suggest that vaporizers should be studied closely.


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 8, 2011)

Egzoset said:


> As a 1st post i would suggest that vaporizers should be studied closely.



Why? They get hot, vaporize the thc, and you inhale it. What else needs to be studied?  It might need a THREAD, but not a section


----------



## Egzoset (Jan 9, 2011)

A thread would do but i'd wonder which section to search for it then.

Also, there's more than meets the eye while vaporizing. Energy is being absorbed, phychoactive molecules start boiling at different temperatures, phase changes affect energy levels... In LASER or near-LASER heating only a portion of the visible spectrum would be adequate, etc., etc...


----------



## purplehazin (Jan 9, 2011)

Egzoset said:


> As a 1st post i would suggest that vaporizers should be studied closely.


https://www.rollitup.org/medicating/


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 9, 2011)

Egzoset said:


> A thread would do but i'd wonder which section to search for it then.
> 
> Also, there's more than meets the eye while vaporizing. Energy is being absorbed, phychoactive molecules start boiling at different temperatures, phase changes affect energy levels... In LASER or near-LASER heating only a portion of the visible spectrum would be adequate, etc., etc...


You arent a qualified physicist, but I am, so let me tell you how this works........ Mr. Kitty here......

Energy is being absorbed everywhere. Congratulations on learning that e=mc2. All we are doing in a vaporizer is passing hot air over a colder surface to gain a reaction, that reaction is the the vaporization (aka boiling, but not technically), and the pressure from the air flow pushes the vapor into a chamber for consumption later.

The correction is with respect to the laser beams..... Technically a laser beam doesn't have a temperature since it is made of photons and not matter. Temperature is related to the average vibrational energy of the atoms in a chunk of matter. No vibrating atoms means temperature can't be measured. I've yet to see a vaporizer that uses a laser beam, the only one I know of that might fit the bill reasonably is the Arctic III by Wicked Lasers, its 1 watts of blue laser light.

It will also blind you in under 300 milliseconds if it flashes your eyes. Not even direct beam, just a reflection from a bright object it shines on or a window etc.......

The visible spectrum is still heat, so it is all adequate. You emit light right now, its called black body radiation, and its given off in the infrared spectrum. Ever hear of FLIR? It detects black body radiation.  Our eyeballs can only see a part of the spectrum, and its the part thats useful for is to reproduce in. We need to see objects, not infrared or xray photons.


----------



## Egzoset (Jan 9, 2011)

Please don't stop Kitty! You're 1st sentences made me hope for things like this:







...or this:

[video=youtube;d8Ogjl7zeCY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8Ogjl7zeCY[/video]

...i'm having very high expectancies now!


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 12, 2011)

That's neat, at first I thought it was a 445nm laser then read the 15W Blue LED. Too bad the setup is so bulky for such a small wattage. What could be used as alternative parts to slim that unit down to a handheld?


----------



## Egzoset (Jan 12, 2011)

The guy still needs to wear protection googles...

Perhaps a combination of heat pipe/Peletier module/liquid-cooled heat sinking would do the job? Such people would know, IMO:

http://www.novelconceptsinc.com/liquid-cooled-heat-sinks.htm

What i like most in this video is how specific that light is: the hand holding vegetal matter doesn't get burned! My bet is that once toasted the reaction stops since what was green would have turned to brown...


----------

